# Spathe ID



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

This was sold to me as cryptocoyrne griffithii, it finally bloomed for me, but the spathe doesnt seemed to match. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia . Who sell you?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I forget it was awhile ago, i believe you are correct. Thank you


----------



## Johnson18 (Mar 28, 2013)

ts168 said:


> It is Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia . Who sell you?


+1 on C. pontederfolia. Nice looking spathe too. Bummer it's not griffithii! I'm still waiting for mine to throw a spathe. It's started putting out new plantlets recently so I hope it's happy enough to bloom soon.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

ts168 said:


> It is Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia . Who sell you?


The leaves and growth of my pontederiifolia looks like it too, but they haven't flowered yet.


----------

